

Show HN: ChildFlare, an iBeacon based child safety service built at AngelHack - ikura
http://childflare.com

======
wdewind
I'm so confused about what exactly this is. Is it common that parents don't
know who is taking care of their child?

~~~
ikura
Thanks for your feedback - I'll take a look at how we can improve the copy.
The idea is that yes, in general you know who is looking after your child -
being able to call the with one click is just a convenience. However, in the
abnormal case where your child is away from their carer for some reason then
the ability to be notified immediately and establish contact with the carer
could be the critical difference that stops your child from being another of
the thousands of children that go missing every day.

Once you add in the complexity of two working parents and a reasonably large
care network - then the conveniences become more valuable as well.

------
loceng
My mother would love this! I'm 30.

~~~
JetSpiegel
Would you like some mini-pizzas?

~~~
loceng
No, I already told you I'm not hungry..

~~~
JetSpiegel
Don't forget to dress the big coat, I hear it's chilly down there.

~~~
loceng
I'm FINE. _storms off_

~~~
JetSpiegel
That's my boy!

